# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Αιγαίο > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Σάμου >  Samos Wireless Network!

## [email protected]

Εφτασε ή ώρα και το Καρλόβασι της Σάμου να δικτυωθεί ασύρματα!
Μερικά στοιχεία για το Καρλόβασι..
Το Καρλόβασι εντοπίζεται στο χάρτη ως η μεγαλύτερη πόλη στην Δυτική Σάμο.Είναι η έδρα της Σχολής Θετικών Επιστημών του Πανεπιστημίου Αιγαίου.Έχει 10.000 κατοίκους και ~1300 φοιτητές(Επίσημα στοιχεία του Υπ. Παιδείας).Υπάρχουν 3 τμήματα,ακολουθήστε το Link Σχολή Θετικών Επιστημών.
Ήδη υπάρχει μια μικρή ομάδα ενδιαφερομένων,οι οποίοι είναι φοιτητές,που πιστεύουν ότι ένα ασύρματο δίκτυο υπολογιστών θα ικανοποιούσε πολλές δικτυακές ανάκες τους.Ένα Ασύρματο Δίκτυο όπως υλοποιείται σε πολλές πόλεις σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο θα μπορούσε να πραγματοποιηθεί στο Καρλόβασι σχετικά εύκολα καθώς τα δεδομένα της πόλης δεν απαιτούν την δημιουργία ενός δικτύου σε επίπεδα γεωγραφικής εξάπλωσης όπως τα ανάλογα δίκτυα σε Αθήνα,Θεσσαλονίκη κτλ.
Για να καταλάβετε τι είναι,πως υλοποιείται και τι προσφέρει ένα δίκτυο πολύ καλή βοήθεια είναι αυτό το βιβλίο σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή Click here(Προσοχή είναι σε απλά αγγλικά)
Επίσης είναι *ΠΟΛΥ* σημαντικό να 'εξερευνήσετε' πλήρως τα sites http://www.athenswireless.net και http://www.salonicawireless.net κυρίως τα forum,FAQ και Tutorials.
Σύντομα το SamosWirelessNetwok θα αποκτήσει δικό του site και forum!
Ως τότε εδώ στο AthensMWN forum θα εξυπηρετούνται οι ανάγκες του SamosWN και γι αυτό θέλω να ευχαριστήσω τους dti,stoidis και γενικά όλο το AMWN!

Άπαν@Σάμος  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Έχουν γίνει κάποιες διερευνητικές επαφές εδώ στο νησί σε σχέση με τα ασύρματα δίκτυα.Ακόμα δεν έχουν γίνει κινήσεις διάδοσης της "ιδέας" ώστε να αρχίσει να συγκεντρώνεται η απαραίτητη μάζα ανθρώπων που θα κινήσει τα "νήματα" με σκοπό τη δημιουργία ενός Wlan στο Καρλόβασι.
Εκτός απροόπτου τη Παρασκευή 21/03 θα γίνει ένα 1ο meeting ενδιαφερομένων φοιτητών το οποίο θα σηματοδοτήσει την ουσιαστική γέννηση του SamosWirelessNetwork!
Αυτό το ΣαββατοΚύριακο θα ασχοληθώ με τη δημιουργία ενός site όπου θα υπάρχουν FAQ,tutorials,forum κτλ.
To forum είναι ήδη έτοιμο και θα το βρείτε εδώ--->Σαμος Ασύρματο Δίκτυο
Το AthensWMN υπήρξε ιδιαίτερα φιλόξενο και φιλοδοξούμε σε συνέχιση των φιλικών σχέσεων ώστε μέσα από 
σχέση αλληλοβοήθειας να γίνουμε πιο δυνατοί!
Με τιμή,
Άπαν@Σάμος  ::

----------


## gvard

Καλησπέρα,

ΑΑΑΑΑ! Ασύρματο δίκτυο στο νησάκι μου! Κάθε χρονιά που έρχομαι όλο και κάτι νέο βλέπω  ::

----------


## vegos

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> ΑΑΑΑΑ! Ασύρματο δίκτυο στο νησάκι μου! Κάθε χρονιά που έρχομαι όλο και κάτι νέο βλέπω


Εσύ πως τη γλύτωσες και δεν έχεις αγοράσει ακόμα εξοπλισμό;

Για να ετοιμάζεσαιιιιιιιιιιιιιι.............  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## c00cKiEman

Αϊντε παιδιά και μόλις τελειώσω εδω πάνω τις σπουδές μου είμαι κι εγώ μέσα για wlan. Λέγαμε τώρα και πολύ καιρό να το κάνουμε και Σέρρες αλλά τελικά δεν έγινε λογω διαφόρων λόγων. Καλή συνέχεια μεχρι τότε!

----------


## samos18

name kai egw  ::  ante na doume ligo fws sto karlovasi!!!!

----------


## traff21

Το φως ηρθε  ::  Το θεμα ειναι να πατησετε τον διακοπτη για να αναψει  ::  
apan αντε να πιασουμε δουλεια μετα την πολιτιστικη γιατι εχω εναν κομβο ετοιμο στο δωματιο μου να περιμενει να σηκωθει καπου  ::  Κριμα ειναι να καθετε μονος  ::

----------

